

Show HN: Simplest way to engage with your mobile app users - ashok_varma
http://appstark.com

======
zrgiu_
Offtopic: does anyone else think about Google Plus when (s)he sees that top
bar?

Ontopic: I love the idea of this product. User feedback solutions are
something that I've always needed to implement myself, and never as
comprehensive or complete as this. Customer support can be the face of your
product to the world, and the lack of it can drive customers away very easily
(see google's reputation in this area).

On the other hand (nitpicking, I know), I wanted to check out the Terms of
this product, and the link in the footer just leads to the homepage. The
privacy policy link is even worse, leads to a different website with some kind
of 404 page.

~~~
ashok_varma
Haha i didnt notice it till you said it.

Thank you. The best part of building a startup is getting feedback like this.
It made my day.

------
sfalbo
I've been looking for a forum such as this to use in my own apps. I get a good
deal of feature requests for my iJuror iPad app and this seems to be a good
way to determine which feature requests are the most desired versus the
current approach of listening to the loudest/most persistent voice.

I've always liked how Dropbox has their Votebox page and this is something I
look forward to using in my apps. Well done.

------
rrwhite
Looks great and something every app developer could use (I've heard many
horror stories of using mailto: links). However it might be hard to make money
on this when others are giving this functionality away for free as part of a
larger offering (like we do; see <http://www.uservoice.com/iphone/>).

~~~
vijayanands
Sounds like something Urchin, which became Google Analytics, would have said
:)

~~~
rrwhite
... and I don't see many people doing well competing against a free Google
Analytics :)

~~~
vijayanands
Is this a case for a good product, or for deep pockets? :) nobody has dared
GA, cause the product delivers. Not the case for everything that is free.

... And winter is coming. :)

------
ArjunSubburaj
Brilliant idea! This way, we, the developers need not find out how our users
feel about the app in the review section of the app markets (Where it has the
chance of scaring off new users if it is bad). We can get detailed feedback
about the specific stuff and iteratively perfect it for them.

Looking forward to the free trial!

------
sadanapalli
Very nice.

